# Anybody enjoying sweat corn?



## aokpops

Got a bumper crop this year an the taste is great .Might be putting on to much fat for winter this year


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah from the fruit stand down the road or the grocery store.


----------



## hanniedog

Whats it taste like an armpit?


----------



## tbow388

*Corn*

The only thing I wish I would have done different with my corn this year was grow more.

I had about 40 stalks and put up a bunch. It has been super tasty!!!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

We did not plant any corn this year. But we have been buying some from the flea market. We elected not to freeze any just eat it as we buy. The last batch of local "silver queen" was very well filled out and very tasty. Hope to get some more this week. What happened to that rule "pics or it didn't happen?" :msp_ohmy:

Or does that just apply to the chainsaw thread? Anyhow, hope you enjoy your corn. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tbow388

*Unicorn*

I swear this is real.







You said you wanted pics!!!!!uttahere2:


----------



## greendohn

Yep! In spite of part of my patch getting blown down by storms we've had a nice crop of pretty good stuff.


----------



## farmer steve

Eatin corn every day.pickin about 500 dozen per week. Been a great corn year so far.pics to come.


----------



## tbow388

*Small*



farmer steve said:


> Eatin corn every day.pickin about 500 dozen per week. Been a great corn year so far.pics to come.



You must have a small operation:hmm3grin2orange: 500 dozen per week? Crap!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

tbow388 said:


> I swear this is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you wanted pics!!!!!uttahere2:




There is ONE in every crowd....:jester:


----------



## jrider

di

Did a little taste testing tonight. Bought some white, yellow, and bicolor. All super sweet varieties. Was fully expecting yellow to be the best but the white was and it wasnt even close. Bicolor came in third according to my taste buds. This was all picked today from local farms.

We always freeze yellow though - mom and dad always swore it stores better than white.


----------



## farmer steve

jrider said:


> di
> 
> Did a little taste testing tonight. Bought some white, yellow, and bicolor. All super sweet varieties. Was fully expecting yellow to be the best but the white was and it wasnt even close. Bicolor came in third according to my taste buds. This was all picked today from local farms.
> 
> We always freeze yellow though - mom and dad always swore it stores better than white.



Look for a yellow variety named honey select. You will love it. If you can find it at your friendly neighborhood farm stand.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

donno if i like sweet corn better or sweat corn. jus sayin


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Today we passed a guy who said he had super sweet. My wife shook her head, she said, "Nah, I don't like super sweet corn." Needless to say we did not buy any. We bought another dozed for the table from the same guy last week. Silver queen, and it looks great. We will be putting the pearly whites in it, all slathered in butter and salt tomorrow. :tongue:


----------



## KenJax Tree

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Today we passed a guy who said he had super sweet. My wife shook her head, she said, "Nah, I don't like super sweet corn." Needless to say we did not buy any. We bought another dozed for the table from the same guy last week. Silver queen, and it looks great. We will be putting the pearly whites in it, all slathered in butter and salt tomorrow. :tongue:



Is salt needed on sweat corn? Isn't it already salty?


----------



## farmer steve

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> We did not plant any corn this year. But we have been buying some from the flea market. We elected not to freeze any just eat it as we buy. The last batch of local "silver queen" was very well filled out and very tasty. Hope to get some more this week. What happened to that rule "pics or it didn't happen?" :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Or does that just apply to the chainsaw thread? Anyhow, hope you enjoy your corn. :msp_tongue:





Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Today we passed a guy who said he had super sweet. My wife shook her head, she said, "Nah, I don't like super sweet corn." Needless to say we did not buy any. We bought another dozed for the table from the same guy last week. Silver queen, and it looks great. We will be putting the pearly whites in it, all slathered in butter and salt tomorrow. :tongue:



unfortunatley to many "less than honest" guys are passing off some of the newer varieties of white "sweat corn" for silver queen because that's the name people know.Silver Queen was good in it's day but the newer types are much better. As far as super sweets, they were designed for machine harvest/long distance shipping.the skin on the kernel of these is tougher/harder.these are the kinds you see in the grocery store off season. ask you local farm market if they grow SE or SY types as they are much sweeter and tender and if fresh picked will keep in the fridge 4-5 days. try to buy from a market that keeps the corn cold or at least in A/C after picking.


----------



## nstueve

Peaches and cream is the hot ticket corn around Des Moines... Not sure what the real name is for it. Wife's parents dropped us 4doz ears last week and its about gone.


----------



## Sagetown

Glad some of ya are gathering in some sweet corn. Mine couldn't handle the storms this spring. But I got lots of Purple Hull Peas


----------



## greendohn

Sagetown said:


> Glad some of ya are gathering in some sweet corn. Mine couldn't handle the storms this spring. But I got lots of Purple Hull Peas



Darn storms have been hard on my patch for several years. :msp_angry: I jokingly told the wife I was gonna' put up a privacy fence to fend off the hi winds around the garden!


----------



## luckydozenfarm

View attachment 308022


----------



## B Harrison

I still like Kandy Corn, Silver Queen is ok, but I prefer it frozen off the cob. Merit is good corn if your growing and shucking a lot yourself.
Peaches and Cream is good corn, but I don't think it keeps as well as Kandy. I miss the garden I had on my dad's old home place, 60-80 dozen ears on the first picking off of 5 rows, the corn was tall and full. about 85% production. The garden spot I have now does OK, but I am still trying to figure out the right combination of fertilizer and area in garden.

We had a terrible year weather wise approaching 20 inches of rain in June- July period when stalks are growing, mine was late but grew tall and weak.
Squirrels got a lot of it.

It does taste good though, and that's something I always look forward to; the first tomatoes and the first 4 ears of corn for my wife and I to have with supper.


----------

